

Which webserver is better? - pshirishreddy

During past few days I have been reading about webservers available
1. Apache
2. Mongrel
3. Unicorn
4. Tornado
5. Nginx<p>While I have read the both Tornado, Nginx are written adressing C10K problem. Tornado being used at facebook. Twitter laying its hands on Mongrel and Unicorn and while apache serving the major percentage of Domain. My question is if I have to use one for my startup which one should it be ? Or is it completely dependent on the type of startup being founded.
======
lukeqsee
There is no "better."

You simply look at your needs and match. E.g.,:

Apache: Does it all. Uses lots of ram doing it. Nginx: Does some of it. Uses
little ram doing it.

I used to use apache, but I didn't need it's bulk. Nginx suits me just fine.

You just need to pick something and move on to coding. In the end a webserver
is only a means to an end: your startup. If you need to change later to scale,
do it then. You just need to launch right now.

------
madhouse
I'd say, whichever you're most comfortable with, but it also depends a lot on
your startup.

Apache is a good general purpose web server, the others are a bit more
specialized.

Personally, I use nginx, because I do not need the extra stuff apache would
provide, and my resources are fairly limited, so nginx fits my use-case
better.

